# Choosing the right kernel

## arachn1d

Hello, I am going to be installing gentoo over a xp installation.

My Setup is like this

CPU = p4 2.4ghz

RAM = 756 ( or whatever the 700's are ) ddr

AGP Video = Geforce FX 5600 XT

Sound card = Soundblaster card (not sure which one not that great I think)

(if you need any other information please ask)

Now, I do not know exactly which kernel to use.

I want to use one for daily use/gaming.

I heard that gentoo-dev-sources-r2 is good for this.

Either way, I have never compiled a kernel by myself before only with help through SSH. This was on my gentoo server which is up and running just fine.

Okay, so bassicaly... What do I need to know to compile the kernel in terms of my system? What aspects of a kernel must one configure for daily use? And which kernel is best for this type of use?

Thanks, your help is greatly appreciated.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yngwin

gentoo-dev-sources is a safe choice, ck-sources are also very good, but if you feel a bit more experimental i can recommend xx-sources and love-sources.

what do you need to know? the features of your system (processor, motherboard chipset, network card/onboard chipset, what filesystems you use and so on) - just go through all the options, read the help, and ask questions here...

----------

## arachn1d

how do i find out all of htese things if i dont have any manulas on my system i just have the system and thats it. If i wanted to find outall of these things there are ways right?

----------

## ZothOmmog

Is it a built-from-scratch system, or a store-bought?

If it's built from scratch, ask whomever built it. If it's store bought, the company's website should have all the info you need.

----------

## arachn1d

i built it, but i kinda forgot most things besides what i listed.

----------

## arachn1d

hmmph, for the audio whats the difference between alsa and olsa or whatever they are?

----------

## PsychoSillex

I think you mean OSS   :Smile: 

----------

## arachn1d

ya that, sorry i had no idea on what the hell they are thats why i am asking which do I choose?

----------

## arachn1d

bumpu

----------

## yngwin

 *arachn1d wrote:*   

> hmmph, for the audio whats the difference between alsa and olsa or whatever they are?

 

You want alsa, not oss (which is deprecated).

A tip: boot Knoppix and note down what hardware it recognizes (look at the output from lsmod for example)

----------

## arachn1d

how do i do that?

----------

## yngwin

do what exactly?

----------

## arachn1d

boot knoppix

----------

## scaba

 *arachn1d wrote:*   

> boot knoppix

 

go here, download the iso image, burn it on a disc and reboot.

----------

